# Room For One More...



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

How about this one?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...home-after-doodle-breeding-plans-changed.html


----------



## thecaseyhome (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful girl! But I don't think I could make the 30 hour round trip to Crawfordsville, IN right now. I would have to wait until I get some time off next month.

I thought I read somewhere in that thread that she is posted for sale also, do you happen to know how much?

If the owners would be willing to meet me half way, I'd definitely consider making the trip on short notice if they aren't asking too much.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

thecaseyhome said:


> Beautiful girl! But I don't think I could make the 30 hour round trip to Crawfordsville, IN right now. I would have to wait until I get some time off next month.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere in that thread that she is posted for sale also, do you happen to know how much?
> 
> If the owners would be willing to meet me half way, I'd definitely consider making the trip on short notice if they aren't asking too much.


I can help put together a transport if that would help. There is one other person who is interested in taking her, but they haven't made a commitment yet. I can pm you more info.


----------



## thecaseyhome (Jun 18, 2012)

A transport would most definitely help, but the other thing I would have to consider is the price. I thought somewhere in the thread it mentioned the owners were selling her. If that's true, i hope it's not much more than what normal adoption fees would cost through a rescue shelter because that's primarily where we were focusing our search. Any more info you may have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

The people on this forum are absolutely amazing, and helping a golden in need is one of the things they do best. If you are in doubt, please read the attached thread, it was one of the most heartwarming of the summer.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ever-homeused-unwanted-hero-happy-ending.html

Price depends on which papers you get AKC or CKC, which I am assuming is Continental not Canadian kennel club.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

One of the mods asked we not discuss the price they are asking except in pm's, as it violates rule 4, the same reason I can't post the link to the ad on the thread. People can pm for that info though. I love the story of Sammy! Talk about inspirational!


----------



## thecaseyhome (Jun 18, 2012)

My wife and I are discussing this right now, we would really love to have her (so would Buddy). We are just curious how the transport issue would work...?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Best wishes on finding the right buddy for Buddy.  I love having two Goldens but wouldn't have believed that two years ago.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

People volunteer to drive "legs", usually 1-2 hours near their home, to get your new family member to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Buddy is very handsome, I love that name so much. Hope things work out and you save that beautiful redhead. I would love to help, if you need any other than transport.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would be careful for long distance transports on a dog that no one knows anything about--what happens after a 30hr road trip you find that she and Buddy don't mesh or she has issues that are deal breakers for you and the family?


----------



## thecaseyhome (Jun 18, 2012)

That is the scenario my wife and I are debating with each other. Buddy says "but dad, i can get along with anyone". But we are concerned that if it doesn't work out, I would feel bad about having to give her to another rescue home or even worse, a shelter. Plus we wouldn't get our money back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

